# A Delicate Question



## Seawolf

Ok, I have a bit of a delicate question for the women here. I'll try not to get too TMI, but my apologies if I cross the line. My question is in regards to finishing BJs. Mrs Seawolf is an enthusiastic provider of blowjobs and always swallows. Usually she gives me a BJ two or three times a week. Now for the delicate part. Lately I've been thinking about having her finish by using her hands and having me.....er, shoot into a glass. I'm sure you can figure out the rest.

Now, I'm not afraid to ask her to do this, but I would like to be sure I'm successful in getting her to try it. So my question to the women here is what would your reaction be, and how best should I pose the request to maximize my chances of success?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bottled Up

I'm not a lady, but man you have no idea how lucky you already are. A wife that finishes AND SWALLOWS every time??? And 3 times a week???

Do NOT rock this boat!!!


----------



## Toffer

Bottled Up said:


> I'm not a lady, but man you have no idea how lucky you already are. A wife that finishes AND SWALLOWS every time??? And 3 times a week???
> 
> Do NOT rock this boat!!!


:iagree:


----------



## As You Wish

As an avid lover and giver of BJs, I have to tell you that as much as I enjoy doing it, if DH were to ask me to do that, I'd balk. Lol 

Don't rock the boat covers it nicely.


----------



## Mrs. T

LOL...could I have mine with a healthy shot of kahlua?? 

Seriously, I love giving bj's from beginning to wonderful completion, I don't mind the texture, taste, whatever makes most women stop just before completion. Drinking it out of a glass though...seems kinda...cold and unappealing.


----------



## Ano

If my hubby asked to do that...I would "try"...but no guarantees that I wouldnt puke. For some reason the thought of visually seeing thick gooey cum inside a cup wouldnt be very appealing to me..but heck, why not! Lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

i would much rather them just drink from the source.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Seriously, this is why the ladies are all tired of their men watching so much porn.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Bottled Up said:


> Do NOT rock this boat!!!


why not?

asking is fine, as long as he isn't pouty, callous or upset if she doesn't go for it

maybe she'll like the idea/get turned about it herself or simply wish to fulfill a fantasy of his because she loves him

you don't ask you don't get

it's stupid to hold back your desires, you can't expect every one to be given, but it's almost certainly not going to happen if he doesn't bring it up


----------



## Cosmos

WorkingOnMe said:


> Seriously, this is why the ladies are all tired of their men watching so much porn.


I agree. Things that I used to find beautiful and natural are becoming less appealing to me these days...

OP, I really wouldn't rock the boat on this one, if I were you.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

i have not even the slightest clue what the appeal of that would be :scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Well, it's kind of an extreme power trip. There's nothing all that pleasurable about it for either side. But if you have a bdsm or power exchange kind of relationship then this might be a good test....a good way to humiliate show how much you're in charge. But in the absence of that kind of relationship I just don't see anything sexual about it.


----------



## Little Bird

Yeah, I agree with most others here.

Love giving my guy BJs, but drink his jizz from a jar? You've lost me there, my friend.

That said, this is just me... and to be honest, me and my H are pretty open and it's quite possible that if he suggested it (in a totally non-pushy way, of course) it might actually happen.

Only way you'll know is to ask, but make sure you don't make her feel like she's not giving 'enough'.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Seawolf said:


> Ok, I have a bit of a delicate question for the women here. I'll try not to get too TMI, but my apologies if I cross the line. My question is in regards to finishing BJs. Mrs Seawolf is an enthusiastic provider of blowjobs and always swallows. Usually she gives me a BJ two or three times a week. Now for the delicate part. Lately I've been thinking about having her finish by using her hands and having me.....er, shoot into a glass. I'm sure you can figure out the rest.
> 
> Now, I'm not afraid to ask her to do this, but I would like to be sure I'm successful in getting her to try it. So my question to the women here is what would your reaction be, and how best should I pose the request to maximize my chances of success?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would you reciprocate with her um..juices?


----------



## YinPrincess

Sounds like some Max Hardcore ish right there...

Don't look a gifthorse in the mouth - as a lady I'd feel strange if my husband asked me to do this...

I'd wonder what was going on behind the request... Boredom? A need to "dominate", porn use, affair?? A woman's mind has a way of trying to make sense like this. At least mine does. (It drives me insane)! :/

I'm sure by cruising this site you are able to see men who are married, not getting sex, much less BJs, and far much less, BJs to completion, even farther less, 3x a week!

I have a feeling you know how your wife will feel about it, thus your question - to get ideas on increasing your chances of success in convincing her to do it.

I'm not a guy, so I really just don't get the point, but whatever floats your boat. I don't suppose there's any harm in asking if you feel you can handle the rejection and/or her curiosity... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

If I had a really really good, strong relationship I'd probably try it because he asked me to, but honestly it sounds disgusting. I have no problem with swallowing, but drinking out of a glass. . . yuk. First of all the stuff is kind of viscous so it's not exactly going to pour out like water. She'd have to work to get it out of the glass. Then while she's working at it she'd notice that the consistency is startlingly similar to phlegm. There's a lot of time to get the ol' stomach churning.


----------



## Almostrecovered

honestly, if a guy gets 2-3 hummers with swallowing a week then I think that his wife is pretty comfortable with her sexuality

I doubt she would get offended or upset at the question

the worst that would happen is OP gets an "ewwwwww!" and that's the end of it


----------



## Almostrecovered

daffodilly said:


> I'm an enthusiastic giver of BJ's and have no problems swallowing...and up until I read this post I considered myself pretty open to anything sexual with DH. But if he asked me this, I'm pretty sure I'd refuse, only because I KNOW I'd gag.
> 
> Plus I don't see the point...isn't the sexual thrill for the guy the feeling of coming in her mouth? :scratchhead:


okay youd refuse, no biggie- it aint my bag either

but would you berate your husband for asking, would you get offended, would you laugh at him, etc?


----------



## YinPrincess

If it were me - I'd laugh it off at first. Then the thoughts would start... :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

daffodilly said:


> I'm an enthusiastic giver of BJ's and have no problems swallowing...and up until I read this post I considered myself pretty open to anything sexual with DH. But if he asked me this, I'm pretty sure I'd refuse, only because I KNOW I'd gag.
> 
> Plus I don't see the point...isn't the sexual thrill for the guy the feeling of coming in her mouth? :scratchhead:


I think it's important to dig deeper to figure out what exactly the sexual thrill is. It sounds like you assume the thrill is due to the physical sensation of coming in her mouth. For some maybe that is true. I can still remember that sensation and it is definitely awesome. But for others the thrill is much more than that. For some, the thrill is about power and submissiveness and a woman who will do anything for her man, perhaps even things she doesn't want to do. That kind of power can be intoxicating. And the feeling of dominance from getting her to drink it from a glass would be 10x that of a simple bj.


----------



## Almostrecovered

well as an experiment I'm going to ask my wife if she's be willing to do this in a serious manner tonight and see how she reacts (I would let her off the hook though, lol)

I'm 42 now and I just think life is too short to hold back on desires

I won't ask a billionaire for a couple of extra million laying around because I am realistic, but if I think I were to explain to my wife I would find it exciting if she swallowed my jizz in a glass that she would either politely say no or actually go for it. I wouldn't know unless I spoke up.


----------



## PBear

I think my GF would want to know WHY this was a turn-on for me, but she'd likely go for it. But as with the others, I'd say to just ask. If you can't talk to your partner about sex, who can you talk to about it?

C


----------



## SimplyAmorous

If my husband asked me such a thing, 1st of all I would be shocked, cause he just isn't wild & crazy like that...wish he was... then I would likely laugh outloud, asking what THAT would do for him...I'd get the most enjoyment out of such an answer... even saying ..."if you can explain this to me... then I'll be game & do it "..... At least once...likely I'd choke it down - like KathrntheGreat's response, that has the consistency of phlegm. Not exactly a joy -but if it turned him on...sure !


----------



## Almostrecovered

daffodilly said:


> I wouldn't berate *unless he made it a very big deal or sulked about it.* But I would definitely question why he was into this...maybe together think of something else that could possibly give him the same thrill and not trigger the gag reflex.
> 
> So I get your point, no harm in asking....if it's asked delicately



very important, OP's reaction to a no is very important

anything else you ask from that point will be tainted if you become a baby about it


----------



## As You Wish

YinPrincess said:


> If it were me - I'd laugh it off at first. Then the thoughts would start... :lol:


Yep. 

I'd like to know what about this the OP finds appealing, if he'd care to explain. 
Not judging, just curious.


----------



## okeydokie

again, my life truly sucks


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

I'm a woman and I'd try it...not saying I'd be successful. In a loving/giving/sharing relationship like you and Mrs. Seawolf have, I wouldn't even want to know WHY (unless he felt like divulging).The fact that a loving partner asked is all I would need to know.

HOW would you ask? The same way you ask your wife to try anything new (new position, new toys, etc.) Am assuming you're not a selfish baby who's going to whine or continue goading/harassing her to try it if she says "no."


----------



## Coffee Amore

SimplyAmorous said:


> If my husband asked me such a thing, 1st of all I would be shocked, cause he just isn't wild & crazy like that...wish he was... then I would likely laugh outloud, asking what THAT would do for him...I'd get the most enjoyment out of such an answer... even saying ..."if you can explain this to me... then I'll be game & do it "..... At least once...likely I'd choke it down - like KathrntheGreat's response, that has the consistency of phlegm. Not exactly a joy -but if it turned him on...sure !


I know I would laugh but then I'm like that. I would make a joke about adding some coffee first to the cream. He'd probably laugh too. 
I can't picture my hubby asking for this though. I think he's just grateful there's a complete happy ending for him each time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Coffee Amore said:


> I know I would laugh but then I'm like that. I would make a joke about adding some coffee first to the cream. He'd probably laugh too.
> I can't picture my hubby asking for this though. I think he's just grateful there's a complete happy ending for him each time.


We'd definitely be :rofl: too... I will surely be sharing this entertaining thread question to him tonight, would do it now but too many kids hanging around. 

I will ask him if doing such a thing would make him feel more hotly craved somehow, to drink his juices so he could watch. I'm absolutely positive this would hold zero allure for him... for a long time he didn't even want to watch me going down on him for goodness sakes. He got over that!  

As for me....I'd ask.... cause I would ENJOY the answer, I would jump on anything to get my husband to talk about what turns him on. I am more of the sexual talker between us.


----------



## mina

just spooge on her face. that's close enough. there isn't enough to do it in a cup anyway. it sounds more fun than it would be. go for the face shot.


----------



## Enchantment

Seawolf said:


> Ok, I have a bit of a delicate question for the women here. I'll try not to get too TMI, but my apologies if I cross the line. My question is in regards to finishing BJs. Mrs Seawolf is an enthusiastic provider of blowjobs and always swallows. Usually she gives me a BJ two or three times a week. Now for the delicate part. Lately I've been thinking about having her finish by using her hands and having me.....er, shoot into a glass. I'm sure you can figure out the rest.
> 
> Now, I'm not afraid to ask her to do this, but I would like to be sure I'm successful in getting her to try it. So my question to the women here is what would your reaction be, and how best should I pose the request to maximize my chances of success?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you're married, and you have a good, intimate relationship with your wife (you did say that she is enthusiastic, always swallows, and gives you 2 - 3 BJ a week), then you should simply let her know what you desire with a HUMBLE request.

... BUT you must be willing to accept that it may be something that she may not want to do or may not understand why you want it so badly, and you MUST accept whatever she says ... even a no - especially a no ... with GOOD grace.

By asking with a humble heart and accepting whatever transpires with grace and showing appreciation for what she does currently do, you add additional solid layers in your relational foundation together, and you may find her more receptive to the idea in future even if she says no now.

Best wishes.


----------



## Seawolf

Wow! Post a question and leave for a day and come back to this! Thanks for the comments. I suppose I should answer a couple questions and clarify a few points.

First, to those of you who said I should recognize I'm a lucky guy and not rock the boat, I pose this question: how do you think I got to be such a lucky guy? Look, I'm lucky, and I married a terrific partner, but these things just don't fall in your lap either. I've always been pretty clear that a strong somewhat envelope pushing sexual relationship was a requirement of mine for marriage. There were no surprises on this, and she didn't surprise me with the wedding ring flannel nightgown switcheroo either. That said, I ave routinely pushed the boundaries of what we do over time, so that my bride of 25 ish years ago would definitely blush at the things she does, and likes today. Everything we do is within the confines of our marriage, we don't hurt each other, and she won't give me anal. Otherwise, it's been game on!

So, I'm not worried about asking her, in fact I will, but I also know this one is going to be tricky. But let's face it, my record is like 10 and 1, so I'm thinking my odds going in are at least 50%, I'm just making the best use of advisors that I can to pull this off. So to speak.

As for the why? Good question, and a perfect reason why I came here. I might not have had an answer had you guys not asked, and I want to be thoughtful and honest. Pretty hard to do when youre already a little nervous. My answer? Probably not what you'd expect. I saw the suggestions that I'm a porn guy, or that I want to dominate my partner and see her submission. Please. Ya, I like porn, especially with Mrs Seawolf naked at my side, but I can say I've never seen this in porn. As for dominating her, I don't really need that, I'm pretty alpha already, and we've played Dom/sub games. They're ok, but I actually prefer to be sub when we do it, so that's not it either.

The truth is, I find a woman who is consumed by sexual passion and lust to be incredibly erotic. Whether she is so turned on that she is making me do something or doing something tome I really don't care. The idea that in the throes of passion she would drink my cum from a glass, is quite erotic. To me at least. And for the poster that asked, yes returning the favor, we're she to ask ( and were it physically possible) would be equally hot to me.

So there you have it, let me know if you have other thoughts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

Go for it then! Report back!  I hope Mrs. Seawolf is game! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

Trenton said:


> If my husband asked me to do this I would if he'd share the glass with me. I'm willing to be adventurous if he is


Just don't tell him to go first and then refuse to reciprocate.


----------



## La Rose Noire

Hi, I've been lurking for some time and this thread caught my attention.

Firstly, I am a female who has done what the OP is requesting. It was by own request however. It may sound odd to most here, but as the OP is saying, it has nothing to do with domination/humiliation or porn. In my case, I am completely turned on by my boyfriend and his cum. I am just as turned on swallowing as he is. I want every bit of him I can get, every way I can get it. When I swallow, I feel I get to keep a piece of him inside me, the result of the pleasure I brought him. It's very intimate. Drinking it out of a shotglass is incredibly erotic for me, as I have a visual of it, and can get a good look of his eyes as they watch me. When I brought it up with him, he was utterly thrilled and turned on by the idea. And ever since we have come up with a couple of more creative ways for me to get my "treat". It's not for everyone, but it's possible that the OP's wife may accept his request without being disgusted.

I will say though that my SO and I share a deep bond and connection, and I am incredibly attracted to him. The thought had never crossed my mind in previous relationships. My only advice to the OP is to bring it up and also ask what fantasies his wife has and see if he can fulfill them for her. Also, if she refuses, simply accept it and push no further.


----------



## memyselfandi

I'm a pretty open person regarding sex with my spouse and one of the things I don't mind is swallowing. To me, it's a lot less messy than him doing it all over the place and it's a turn on for both of us.

However, him asking me to hold a glass as he cums into it and having me drink it..not so sure that would be a turn on for me.

Whatever floats your boat though. Some people have agreed to drink a lot worse things..whatever trips your trigger I guess....along with your wives. Just keep it mind..it doesn't exacty taste like chocolate milk!!


----------



## River1977

By asking me something like that is, to me, no longer love or affection. It would tell me you objectify me, rather than appreciate my love and out of which is my desire to please you sexually. The suggestion/request (in addition to asking on a forum) would tell me you have put much thought into degrading me from wife and lover to blowup doll. Such a request would bother me so much that the end of our marriage will shortly follow because I'd never get over the awful realization that you have no respect for me at all. I am no prude and do things I don't particularly like or enjoy. One of those is the BJ itself (and finishing him), but I do it because I looooove how much he loooooves it. That request would be the end because it has zero to do with his pleasure. It is nothing more than something he came up with to belittle me.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Almostrecovered said:


> well as an experiment I'm going to ask my wife if she's be willing to do this in a serious manner tonight and see how she reacts (I would let her off the hook though, lol)


I asked but couldn't keep a straight face

her reply was that she would rather do that than get a dirty sanchez


----------



## Bottled Up

Well by your answer SeaWolf, I guess it's worth asking her... but to be honest, I think it's going to be hard for her to drink the cum once it's in the glass anyway. Most of it will likely stick to the sides because I'm sure you won't ejaculate enough to actually fill it up. Even if it were just a shot glass, I still don't think the physics of it all are going to add up in the final delivery. She may get a little out of it but it will pour slow and still probably much of it will stick to the glass sides.

She'll be getting a much bigger mouthful going the standard way IMO.


----------



## momtwo4

Wow. The more I read these threads, the more and more I feel that my husband and I are sexually compatible. Compared to this, we are both "prudes!"


----------



## As You Wish

River1977 said:


> That request would be the end because it has zero to do with his pleasure. It is nothing more than something he came up with to belittle me.


I have to agree. To say It's not for me would be an understatement. I find it very off-putting for reasons I'll keep to myself, because this isn't my thread. But whatever works for y'all is fine with me. :lol:


----------



## La Rose Noire

Bottled Up said:


> Well by your answer SeaWolf, I guess it's worth asking her... but to be honest, I think it's going to be hard for her to drink the cum once it's in the glass anyway. Most of it will likely stick to the sides because I'm sure you won't ejaculate enough to actually fill it up. Even if it were just a shot glass, I still don't think the physics of it all are going to add up in the final delivery. She may get a little out of it but it will pour slow and still probably much of it will stick to the glass sides.
> 
> She'll be getting a much bigger mouthful going the standard way IMO.


It doesn't stick to the shotglass as much as you think, or pour that slowly.

And for the little bit that does, well you can use your imagination.


----------



## As You Wish

Gross.


----------



## La Rose Noire

As You Wish said:


> Gross.


Everyone is different. I see absolutely nothing gross about it. 

Knowing that it's a product of pleasure I brought him makes it sexy to me. I could never think of it as gross, so swallowing it this way is simply erotic to me.

I understand it's not for everyone, but I see no need to get judgemental simply because it's not your cup of tea.


----------



## As You Wish

Oh that's not judgmental. Lol I can be much, much judgier. 

I probably do things that you wouldn't, so it's all good.


----------



## sinnister

OP has already come out and explained his feelings.

It's got nothing to do with objectifiying. They are sexually adventerous. Just because some of us aren't doesn't mean we can just start making up what motivates his desires. He's already stated this is NOT about power.

And OP can your wife teach a class or something? Maybe instruct my wife so that I can have half the spark you guys have?


----------



## As You Wish

Oh I'm plenty adventurous, just not about bodily fluids, I guess. 

And while it may not be objectifying in their relationship, in mine and many others', it would be.


----------



## humanbecoming

I just read this whole thread...


And I threw up a little in my mouth...


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

Oh my...I don't know if I could do it or not. I swallow, have always done so and it doesn't bother me, but I have always squirmed at the thought of cooling semen and in thought, I think it would make me vomit. If he really, really wanted it, I would do it for him, but yeah I couldn't promise that I wouldn't vomit afterwards. Plus I tend to have him do it towards the back of my throat, past my taste buds because semen isn't always tasty.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Seawolf said:


> The truth is, I find a woman who is consumed by sexual passion and lust to be incredibly erotic. Whether she is so turned on that she is making me do something or doing something tome I really don't care. The idea that in the throes of passion she would drink my cum from a glass, is quite erotic. To me at least. And for the poster that asked, yes returning the favor, we're she to ask ( and were it physically possible) would be equally hot to me.


Me & my hubs had a really good :rofl: about this question last night sitting in the bathtub, trying to describe what you want to ask your wife, I was rolling up a storm getting to that part..... it was alot of fun. Thank you. I get alot of entertainment off this forum at times. 

I think your reply makes sense, so long as you are a loving caring husband in all other ways...know & please your wife with sensual love making also... I wouldn't find the expressing this as objectifying or offending...I might think "Whoooaaaa" at first, laugh ... but then I would be daring.... and look upon it like an Erotic "Fear Factor" stint ....all in the game of love.


----------



## Cosmos

The idea with oral, surely, is to swallow as quickly as possible. Very few women actually like the taste / texture of semen, and 'deep throat' so as not to gag or show their dislke for the taste / texture of it to their partners. Actually _drawing out the process_ in order to get her to drink it from a glass, in front of him, is pushing the boundaries way too far.

I really must stop reading these sort of threads.


----------



## Gaia

As much as this thread .. grossed me out.. and yes I threw up a lil in my mouth as well... I'm still going to ask H about this when he gets home.. lol. I'd never do it.. and it's gross imo... but that's my viewpoint... To those who are capable of stomaching something like that... good for you, just not my thing.. lol.


----------



## Gaia

Cosmos said:


> I really must stop reading these sort of threads.


^^^ Same!! :iagree:


----------



## Gaia

humanbecoming said:


> Gaia if your hubby agrees to drink it, maybe let others know how well he did? Any tips?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I need to stay in social....


Waiiiit... i thought this was about the woman drinking the mans cum from a glass... not the other way around????


----------



## Gaia

Or is it.. him drinking his own cum from a glass? I'm confused.... either way it's gross imo... lol


----------



## As You Wish

I just asked DH if this would be a turn on for him. His answer was no. Whew.


----------



## frankieg

i am a guy and i it would not do anything for me to see. so i would not even ask. i agree with the other comments...lay off the porn bud lol


----------



## La Rose Noire

Trenton said:


> Nah, you're pretty gross and I truly hope this never becomes my regular cup of tea for sure.


Um I never said it should be your cup of tea. 

It's okay. You think I'm gross, I think you're sexually repressed. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister

What 2 people do in the presence of thier own home is their business.

We have no right to judge as long as both are consenting. Jeez. This place is like a convent sometimes.

And no it does nothing for me either. But I just feel you guys are way over the top in your protestations.


----------



## La Rose Noire

sinnister said:


> What 2 people do in the presence of thier own home is their business.
> 
> We have no right to judge as long as both are consenting. Jeez. This place is like a convent sometimes.
> 
> And no it does nothing for me either. But I just feel you guys are way over the top in your protestations.


Thank you. 

I only posted to offer insight, and have people understand that it wasn't about being objectified or disrespected. I did not expect to be made fun of. I expect that kind of behavior from children, not adults.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia

sinnister said:


> What 2 people do in the presence of thier own home is their business.
> 
> We have no right to judge as long as both are consenting. Jeez.
> 
> And no it does nothing for me either. But I just feel you guys are way over the top in your protestations.


I agree with the.. "We have no right to judge" and there have been some people judging others... but there are also those.. such as myself... just stating our opinion on the matter and what we think and feel about doing what the OP is considering doing. Those are not judgemental.. they are just point of views. (I decided i couldn't wait till hubby got home to ask him about this.. so i just texted him.. lol waiting to see his reply...)


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Here is my way of viewing life... I am not a RISK taker in anything that could harm my body or his, could make us sick or risk our futures in any way, I wouldn't even get a tatoo -just in the slight chance the Needle holder didn't clean his instruments good enough....I think of the future...

I wouldn't drink anything that could harm me either. I am too hypochondriac health conscious (but not OCD)

But something like this.... yeah...it's a little







......but in the big scheme of life...It ain't gonna hurt anything either. 

People have some S T R A N G E fetishes out there , Google some of those! This is Tame tame tame tame. I'm not gonna judge. If they are harmless & in the privacy of their own bedrooms.... more power to them. 

I guess the question remains.. will this OP ask his wife...after all our responses here ? If he chooses to go ahead...we would all love to hear how SHE responded !


----------



## LovesHerMan

OP asked, "question to the women here is what would your reaction be, and how best should I pose the request to maximize my chances of success?"

People are giving their reaction to this request.


----------



## Cosmos

sinnister said:


> What 2 people do in the presence of thier own home is their business.


Exactly. But when you bring it to a forum like this and ask for comments, you're going to get them - good and bad.


----------



## As You Wish

He wants to know how to ask to maximize his chances od success. Many of us are saying there's no chance that this would ever be a successful request. Thats valid info for the OP to have. He may one day find himself dating among the "sexually repressed," and he'd do well to be prepared if he poses this question.


----------



## As You Wish

I like you, Trenton. :lol:


----------



## Seawolf

People, people relax! No need to get upset at each other here. I'm good, you don't like the idea, fine I get it. By and large, i have the reactions that i was looking for so thanks to all! 

really though, if you get asked this question and you can envision a next stop into divorce court, well you might want to consider that on some level your partner is probably holding back on you. A shame, if true. Just my thoughts. As for my new friend Black Rose, and a few others, thanks for your views, clearly you get it.

With regard to reporting back, I've changed my view on that. First of all I normally wouldn't be inclined to since this is a private thing, but I asked for input I think I at least owe y'all an answer. However, given the value judgements that some of you made, which were quite negative (and I'm fine with that, I think we should judge people) I am not inclined to be more open, lest you think less of Mrs. Seawolf. It's pretty clear that several of you, despite my clear explanation, already think me to be some sort of humiliator, which I'm ok with, but I've no desire to put Mrs. Seawolf in the same low caste simply because she is a loving and responsive partner...assuming her answer will be some level of yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia

To each their own.. you don't need to feel bad about a kink or fetish of yours and like a few have said before.. thats between you and the wife. I don't think it makes you or your wife odd in any case.. as I stated.. it's not something I would do with my H but thats just my view. If your wife is into it.. then by all means go for it.


----------



## La Rose Noire

Trenton said:


> Why do we not have the right to judge? Do any of us seriously believe we don't go around judging? I'm not really sure why we think it's a bad thing to judge. I can judge something based upon my perception while still accepting that the person has the right to judge me as well and live their life as they'd like. It's not like I want a law passed that says you can't drink your lovers cum from a cup.
> 
> I just think it's gross and I think if you're doing it, you got issues.
> 
> What man gets sucked off three times a week by his wife and then flirts with getting her to drink his cum from a cup? What woman browses a marriage forum when she has a boyfriend and then decides to post on a thread like this to declare her love of drinking cum from a cup?
> 
> These are exceptional people, they're not the norm and I'm grateful for that. Should I pretend I'm not while I'm secretly hoping they're just trolls?
> 
> She's sexually deviant, I'm sexually repressed, etc...
> 
> It's all perception. I'm really not ashamed to have one.


People who make judgements the way you do are usually sad individuals leading sad lives who need to find some way to feel superior to others. 

Judge away. It says more about you as a person than my kink says about me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

Seawolf said:


> People, people relax! No need to get upset at each other here. I'm good, you don't like the idea, fine I get it. By and large, i have the reactions that i was looking for so thanks to all!
> 
> really though, if you get asked this question and you can envision a next stop into divorce court, well you might want to consider that on some level your partner is probably holding back on you. A shame, if true. Just my thoughts. As for my new friend Black Rose, and a few others, thanks for your views, clearly you get it.
> 
> With regard to reporting back, I've changed my view on that. First of all I normally wouldn't be inclined to since this is a private thing, but I asked for input I think I at least owe y'all an answer. However, given the value judgements that some of you made, which were quite negative (and I'm fine with that, I think we should judge people) I am not inclined to be more open, lest you think less of Mrs. Seawolf. It's pretty clear that several of you, despite my clear explanation, already think me to be some sort of humiliator, which I'm ok with, but I've no desire to put Mrs. Seawolf in the same low caste simply because she is a loving and responsive partner...assuming her answer will be some level of yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I don't think you're some sort of deviant or into humiliation. Myself, I have an issue with cooling or cold semen, I don't know why, but I've always got sick watching porn with BJ's and the chick would hold it on her tongue and ugh, it just makes me shudder.

But you could always ask your wife what she thinks of the idea, you don't have to address it at first that it is something you want to try.


----------



## River1977

As You Wish said:


> I just asked DH if this would be a turn on for him. His answer was no. Whew.


hahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## YinPrincess

La Rose Noire said:


> People who make judgements the way you do are usually sad individuals leading sad lives who need to find some way to feel superior to others.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's pretty harsh...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seawolf

Trenton said:


> Seawolf, Mrs. Seawolf could be my bff for all I know. A judgement is a narrow opinion based upon little information. That's about all there is to it.


Unlikely, Dear Trenton. As you said, we're exceptional individuals, and I'm pretty sure you're not our kind. Just my judgement of course!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister

Every judges so I guess you're right on that front. It's human nature. And if the OP was asking YOU how you would react than yes the un fettered responses are warranted.

But chances are that a more sexually liberated woman who provides 3 hummers a week with swallow action isn't gonna react in the same way.

I guess I just interpreted the question wrong, wuddu I know. But I am very happy to hear that there are still people like OP that get this kind of action from a loved one.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Seawolf said:


> People, people relax! No need to get upset at each other here. I'm good, you don't like the idea, fine I get it. By and large, i have the reactions that i was looking for so thanks to all!
> 
> really though, if you get asked this question and you can envision a next stop into divorce court, well you might want to consider that on some level your partner is probably holding back on you. A shame, if true. Just my thoughts. As for my new friend Black Rose, and a few others, thanks for your views, clearly you get it.
> 
> With regard to reporting back, I've changed my view on that. First of all I normally wouldn't be inclined to since this is a private thing, but I asked for input I think I at least owe y'all an answer. However, given the value judgements that some of you made, which were quite negative (and I'm fine with that, I think we should judge people) I am not inclined to be more open, lest you think less of Mrs. Seawolf. It's pretty clear that several of you, despite my clear explanation, already think me to be some sort of humiliator, which I'm ok with, but I've no desire to put Mrs. Seawolf in the same low caste simply because she is a loving and responsive partner...assuming her answer will be some level of yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just wanted to tell you SeaWolf, I absolutely adore your response here, a little sarcasm in there..your 2nd little paragraph ...I couldn't agree more with you! 

Given how you were automatically painted as a Porn Pig- just for the asking.. you couldn't have expressed this better, we don't have the right to hear the juicy details. I hope your wife is just as much of a dirty daring pig .... and I mean that is a good way. :smthumbup: 

Then you'll be>>>>


----------



## Seawolf

SimplyAmorous, just a quick note to say thanks! I appreciate your keen sense of humor, your kind words and well wishes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloudwithleggs

waits to find out what happens, and would the op drink his own cold cum from a wine glass and if not why not, because it is his kink.


----------



## Dollystanford

you know, I love kissing, I really do
but I once had to do an experiment in biology on saliva and our teacher managed to spit about 50mls worth into a test tube

and I spent the rest of the class gagging

just saying


----------



## Seawolf

Trenton, I must say you do amuse me to no end! You see, you're right, nobody "needs" well wishes, but in civilized society often times people offer them to one another as a sign of friendliness and goodwill. Not sure where you missed this part growing up, but fret not, it's really never to late! And really, posting here first thing on Sunday morning was the top of your to do list? Really? LOL!, for one who professes not to care, you sure do seem to post quite frequently!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris

Seawolf said:


> People, people relax! No need to get upset at each other here. I'm good, you don't like the idea, fine I get it. By and large, i have the reactions that i was looking for so thanks to all!
> 
> really though, if you get asked this question and you can envision a next stop into divorce court, well you might want to consider that on some level your partner is probably holding back on you. A shame, if true. Just my thoughts. As for my new friend Black Rose, and a few others, thanks for your views, clearly you get it.
> 
> With regard to reporting back, I've changed my view on that. First of all I normally wouldn't be inclined to since this is a private thing, but I asked for input I think I at least owe y'all an answer. However, given the value judgements that some of you made, which were quite negative (and I'm fine with that, I think we should judge people) I am not inclined to be more open, lest you think less of Mrs. Seawolf. It's pretty clear that several of you, despite my clear explanation, already think me to be some sort of humiliator, which I'm ok with, but I've no desire to put Mrs. Seawolf in the same low caste simply because she is a loving and responsive partner...assuming her answer will be some level of yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm very happy to give my husband bjs to completion, but the idea of the cup did make me feel a bit sick.. Don't know why, irrational I guess. 

Anyway, if he really wanted me to and it would be a big turn on for him, I'd do it. I'd probably end up being turned on because I was turning him on, that's how it usually works. I can't think of anything he's wanted to do sexually that I've said no to, and vice versa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T

Lyris said:


> I'm very happy to give my husband bjs to completion, but the idea of the cup did make me feel a bit sick.. Don't know why, irrational I guess.
> 
> Anyway, if he really wanted me to and it would be a big turn on for him, I'd do it. I'd probably end up being turned on because I was turning him on, that's how it usually works. I can't think of anything he's wanted to do sexually that I've said no to, and vice versa.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good attitude. Perhaps its all just mind over matter. I asked my hubby if something like this would turn him on and to my chagrin after he thought about it he said yes it would. I asked him what was the turn on factor for him and he said he thought it was the visual that would get him going. He pictured me looking over the galss at him, making eye contact then licking my lips afterward as if it was something wonderful in the glass. And since that something wonderful was him....well, I guess I can see how that would make him feel wanted and sexy. Most of us just want to be wanted by our partner. 
Now that I've put the idea in his head I'm sure I haven't heard the last of this....mind over matter, right?

And I'll have that shot of Kahlua handy LOL....


----------



## Mrs. T

Angel5112 said:


> Bwahahaha :rofl:!! Sorry...laughing with you, not at you. This is exactly why I didn't even mention this thread to my H. His answer would be "hell yes!"...and I just couldn't stomach that, no matter how much his arousal turns me on. I can't even play with it in my mouth.


I seriously thought he'd look at me and laugh...shows how little I know about my hubby. Having it in my mouth doesn't bother me...straight from the source, that is. I guess the thing that turns him on is the thing that kind of turns me off...the visual effect. 

Through the lips, over the tongue...look out stomach, here it comes! 

Salute!


----------



## Lyris

Mrs. T said:


> Good attitude. Perhaps its all just mind over matter. I asked my hubby if something like this would turn him on and to my chagrin after he thought about it he said yes it would. I asked him what was the turn on factor for him and he said he thought it was the visual that would get him going. He pictured me looking over the galss at him, making eye contact then licking my lips afterward as if it was something wonderful in the glass. And since that something wonderful was him....well, I guess I can see how that would make him feel wanted and sexy. Most of us just want to be wanted by our partner.
> Now that I've put the idea in his head I'm sure I haven't heard the last of this....mind over matter, right?
> 
> And I'll have that shot of Kahlua handy LOL....


Whoops!

I asked my husband about it too last night. He said he'd seen it in porn, but it was not appealing in any way to him. Made him feel sick. Phew.

WARNING GROSS TMI TO FOLLOW

Apparently it's a bit of a porn genre, there are some that have lots of men ejaculating into a cup and then the woman drinks it.

There, now you all know something revolting you can't unknow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seawolf

For the record, that last bit is not what I'm talking about at all. Not nearly the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MilitaryWifeAK

I agree with Mrs. T. I'm all for finishing things up, but drinking them down? Not without a shot of Jose Cuervo first!


----------



## MilitaryWifeAK

Lyris said:


> Whoops!
> 
> I asked my husband about it too last night. He said he'd seen it in porn, but it was not appealing in any way to him. Made him feel sick. Phew.
> 
> WARNING GROSS TMI TO FOLLOW
> 
> Apparently it's a bit of a porn genre, there are some that have lots of men ejaculating into a cup and then the woman drinks it.
> 
> There, now you all know something revolting you can't unknow!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eww...I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit!!


----------



## Angel_Eyes

Im curious- Seawolf, did Mrs Seawolf drink your pearl jam?


----------



## EleGirl

When I read the OP, I thought it was because he wanted to drink it.

I really enjoy giving bj's, just get lost in the moment and go nuts (so to say). Sometimes I swallow, sometimes not. It's all in going with the flow. But there is no way that I would drink it from a glass.

And after reading why what this is about, no way.


----------



## EleGirl

sinnister said:


> Every judges so I guess you're right on that front. It's human nature. And if the OP was asking YOU how you would react than yes the un fettered responses are warranted.
> 
> But chances are that a more sexually liberated woman who provides 3 hummers a week with swallow action isn't gonna react in the same way.
> 
> I guess I just interpreted the question wrong, wuddu I know. But I am very happy to hear that there are still people like OP that get this kind of action from a loved one.


I'm a sexually liberated women who am glad to provide 3 hummers a day with swallow action on most of them... I find the idea of drinking it from a glass beyond something I could do... it would gag me. 

The idea that only sexually repressed women would not want to do this is just without merrit.


----------



## EleGirl

Lyris said:


> Whoops!
> 
> I asked my husband about it too last night. He said he'd seen it in porn, but it was not appealing in any way to him. Made him feel sick. Phew.
> 
> WARNING GROSS TMI TO FOLLOW
> 
> Apparently it's a bit of a porn genre, there are some that have lots of men ejaculating into a cup and then the woman drinks it.
> 
> There, now you all know something revolting you can't unknow!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now that last bit is really gross!


----------



## dixieangel

To each his own...best way to be successful: watch a porn scene with her that has that ending...tell her you think it's hot and turns you on. Being highly aroused has the best chance for trying something kinky. If she's a squirter, do it for her and see if it turns her on...


----------

